# Food Saver Device and Flares



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I recently found out about the requirement to carry flares on board a boat when operating after sunset. My brother in law gave me a food saver device after I used his down in Venice to vacuum seal a bunch of redfish and loved it. He showed me how you can use it to vacuum seal your wallet or phone before you go out then break the seal if you need your phone for an emergency. Otherwise it remains in a waterproof pouch. I thought that was great, so I used it to seal my flares. I was careful to make sure the dates on the flares were visible in case I got inspected by LEO's. I thought it was a pretty good idea. Here's a pic...










Hope his tip helps some folks. The food saver is a great way to save any type of food for a long time, and having flares that will work when you need them is priceless. We all know those plastic cases flare kits are sold in are worthless when it comes to keeping the contents dry. Let me know if you like the tip or if it is old news.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

I also do the same to the handgun I carry on board and the ammo. Keeps em clean and dry and is a barrier to the saltwater effects. 

For things like that which will sink really fast, I add a hunk of styrofoam or some packing peanuts to the bag.


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

Also take all of your hooks that are packaged and seal them with the food saver I have done this with all of my extra hooks that I carry with me. Most anything that is going to rust orcrumble I use the food saver. Multi pliers,screwdriver and thegood ol crescentwrenchis packed and put away .


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Seems like if you need your piece you wouldn't want it in the packaging, or can it be fired while packaged? Just curious...M


----------

